

Hackathons: A Factory of Tomorrow's Factories - austinhallock
http://techzette.com/hackathons-a-factory-of-tomorrows-factories/

======
infinitebattery
Interesting article. I attended MHacks (my first hackathon) a few months ago
as a high school student. It was amazing not only because I learned so much,
but because of the attitude of the people there. Just blew my mind that there
were so many innovative people there.

------
gailees
Wow. This hits the nail right on the head.

